# python question



## nedry (Sep 1, 2017)

hi during a compile i get the following error about python:

```
===>  py27-cairo-1.10.0_2 needs Python 2.7 at most, but 3.6 was specified.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[13]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/py-cairo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[12]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pygobject3-common
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py3-gobject3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphene
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/gstreamer1-plugins-gl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/webkit2-gtk3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/webkit2-gtk3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gnome-online-accounts
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libgdata
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero
root@build10:/usr/ports/sysutils/brasero #
```


----------



## Beastie (Sep 3, 2017)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/DEFAULT_VERSIONS


----------



## Adrian Radu (Sep 3, 2017)

Installing py27-cairo-1.10.0_2 separately from ports worked for me with having to modify conf files.


----------

